# FORISTA ON TOPIC 2009 INCASCRAPER



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Señores

Los moderadores efectuamos la elecciòn del forista on topic del año 2009

La elecciòn fue fácil relativamente porque todos coincidimos con el nombre.

Acá los nominados:

_*Skyperu34*_

Condesky
*Julacho*

_*Chris_ALOR*_

ElBajopontino
*Julacho*

*¡¡¡Vane.....!!!*

koko Cusco
*Julacho*

*Felicitaciones Julacho​*
Eres el forista on topic del año 2009 por tus contribuciones y esfuerzos para que un tema de importancia se mueva y manifieste en el foro.

Por la perseverancia en mantener vigentes las ideas relacionadas con el foro, mediante el llamado a la acciòn de los demás foristas.

Felicitamos tambièn al resto de nominados, cuya participaciòn en el foro ha sido notada y apreciada por nosotros, que leemos todos los temas y revisamos cada post.

*GRACIAS CONDESKY, KOKO CUSCO Y ELBAJOPONTINO​*
Gracias por su participaciòn

*MODERACIÓN INCASCRAPER*


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bueno, lo eligió la moderación, y al cesar, lo que es del cesar....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanol said:


> Bueno, lo eligió la moderación, y al cesar, lo que es del cesar....


+1


----------



## djap85 (Dec 12, 2009)

oke:


----------



## -Tanatos (Jun 6, 2007)

o que era que los moderadores iban a dar a conocer a los nominados para que luego el resto del foro votara por ellos? bueno asi me habian informado ne el tema del concurso.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Quien es Julacho?, en que ciudad vive, Lima?

Felicitaciones!!!!

Tambien debieron votar por el forist off topic XD derrepente por el roche se volvia ON.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Felicitaciones a Julacho!


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

Imanol said:


> Bueno, lo eligió la moderación, y al cesar, lo que es del cesar....


que yo que ?? .... :shifty:


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Felicitaciones.. que se pronuncie el forista On topic xD! *


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

-Tanatos said:


> o que era que los moderadores iban a dar a conocer a los nominados para que luego el resto del foro votara por ellos? bueno asi me habian informado ne el tema del concurso.


Jamás se dijo eso. Estuvo muy claro que era un tema solo para la moderaciòn.

Solo los temas off topic son capaces de arrastrar masas por lo tanto un reconocimiento de este tipo es normal que muchos traten de minimizarlo de manera retro.

Pero si, efectivamente, el forista se lo merece. 

Pero normal ah, siempre se espera lo que se recibe de algunos de ustedes.... ya eso ni asombra!


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Nunca soy nominado :colbert:


----------



## julacho (Dec 16, 2007)

Sin muchas palabras, de veras que honor el reconocimiento.

Solo repetir una vez que de a pocos, a punta de educacion y perseverancia vamos a ir forjando un mejor barrio, una mejor ciudad, un mejor Peru y una UNASUR justa-solidaria con oportunidades para todos nosotros.

Enfatizo que el progreso de una sociedad no esta basada en sus politicos, ni en sus ricos, sino en su clase media, valiente, educada, que paga impuestos al dia y contribuye con su sabiduria y libertad a enrumbar nuestros destinos.

Tenemos un potencial que no lo tiene nadieS(en Trujio se dice con S y Trujillo se escribe sin doble L) o casi nadieS, este potencial se llama diversidad cultural, esa es nuestra riqueza, la que aun no hemos ejercido en la magnitud que deberiamos, eso nos hace fuertes, eso nos hace humanos, literalmente somos junto al Brazil los paises mas diversos y mestizos del planeta. Cada sociedad, cada raza ha hecho de mi nacion una area bendita, incomparable.

Con toda humildad.

Julacho

pd. soy Trujillano de Pura Cepa hasta el Tuetano, he vivido en Lima, Casagrande (La Libertad) y visitado mucho mi diversa nacion, mi patria grande Sudamerica.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

julacho said:


> Sin muchas palabras, de veras que honor el reconocimiento.
> 
> Solo repetir una vez que de a pocos, a punta de educacion y perseverancia vamos a ir forjando un mejor barrio, una mejor ciudad, un mejor Peru y una UNASUR justa-solidaria con oportunidades para todos nosotros.
> 
> ...


:cheers: :cheers1:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

¡¡¡Vane.....!!! said:


> Jamás se dijo eso. Estuvo muy claro que era un tema solo para la moderaciòn.
> 
> Solo los temas off topic son capaces de arrastrar masas por lo tanto un reconocimiento de este tipo es normal que muchos traten de minimizarlo de manera retro.
> 
> ...


+1
+2
+3
+4
+5

.
.
.
.
.


Felicidades julacho, sigue por ese buen camino. Felicidades a los demás foristas que se esmeran por aportar con mucho respeto, dedicación, sin interés personal alguno, con información muy valiosa y sobre todo, porque en paralelo, demuestran una humildad infinita, eso los hará grandes y exitosos en su vida real inclusive !


----------



## gustavoffp (Oct 7, 2009)

Felicitaciones Julacho!!!! Y a celebrar como el moderador manda


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

No conozco al forista julacho pero me imagino que esta presente en los temas de proyectos o quiza en temas de trujillo ...

Muchas gracias VANE por tenerme presente agradezco la nominacion y sobre todo tus palabras de aliento...

Muchas pero muchas gracias


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Felicitaciones a Julacho, que fue, sin duda, uno de los que más aportaron al foro, sobre todo en temas trascendentes: los grandes proyectos de desarrollo (carreteras, puentes, sistemas de transporte, hidroeléctricas, proyectos de irrigación, etc). Nada de off. Y se ve que es recontra acelerado, pues no sólo lo veo aquí, sino también comentando en América Economía o algunos otros lugares, o posteando a forro en sus propios blogs. Además, su estilo es bastante divertido (ta bueno eso de "la Máscara" o "papá pitufo Lula" :lol.

Aunque no comparto varios de sus planteamientos y enfoques (a veces se pasa de revoluciones con el optimismo), creo que tiene muy merecida esta designación. :cheers:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Felicitaciones Julacho:cheers:*


----------



## EFVF (Apr 17, 2008)

felicitaciones julacho, buena la info en tus hilos


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

:lol:

Era el patita del los threads alucinantes, felictaciones


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Felicidades Julacho, efectivamente apoyaste en gran medida a varios threads en la zona de Infraestructura y Debate Urbano.... tu aporte es bastante valioso en el foro y lo mejor de todo enfocado a los temas-objetivo. Forista On Topic 2009.

Me parece que es la primera vez que visitas el Jirón.... :lol::lol:

Ahhh y no me he olvidado.... también felicito a los nominados. Sus aportes en diferentes ramas de Incascrapers ha hecho de este espacio un lugar dinámico y productivo. Gracias señores. kay:


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

felicitaciones paisano! bien merecido el reconocimiento.


----------



## Poligono (Apr 18, 2007)

Muy merecido, al julacho lo que es del Julacho.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Muy merecido el reconocimiento. Un forista que ha traido una nueva dinámica en el debate de proyectos y grandes obras. Nada conflictivo, con nutridos comentarios siempre muy al día, y sobretodo con un positivismo que contagia.

Felicitaciones!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Disculpen la ignorancia...quién es Julacho? Alguien me hace una pequeña reseña de su paso por este foro? (de paso que me actualizan jaja)


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

¡Felicitaciones Julacho!

Algunos foristas no te conocen, eso se debe a que solo ingresan al Jirón y no se dan un paseo por el foro.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

CHIMUCHIK said:


> ¡Felicitaciones Julacho!
> 
> Algunos foristas no te conocen, eso se debe a que solo ingresan al Jirón y no se dan un paseo por el foro.


Mmm bueno...sí jaja por eso estoy preguntando pues...me dices? o alguien más me dice? Se lo agradecería mucho mucho.

De todas formas, felicitaciones a Julacho, aunque no lo conozca, me imagino que se lo debe merecer.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Es el forista que da vida a los subforos de Peru Construye, Debate urbano e Infraestructura principalmente. En menor medida participa en el subforo de proyectos y patrimonio asi como en la pagina principal del Incas. Nunca o casi nunca lo hace en el jirón. Sus ideas en los debates son en su mayoria muy buenas y con razonables fundamentos, a veces, peca de exagerado pero eso también es unh ingrediente muy importante en un debate. Etc, etc, etc........... Lo que un forista off topic no puede alcanzar a notar. Saludos loco!


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

skyperu34 said:


> Es el forista que da vida a los subforos de Peru Construye, Debate urbano e Infraestructura principalmente. En menor medida participa en el subforo de proyectos y patrimonio asi como en la pagina principal del Incas. Nunca o casi nunca lo hace en el jirón. Sus ideas en los debates son en su mayoria muy buenas y con razonables fundamentos, a veces, peca de exagerado pero eso también es unh ingrediente muy importante en un debate. Etc, etc, etc........... Lo que un forista off topic no puede alcanzar a notar. Saludos loco!


Gracias, Sky  Bueno, entonces, bien merecido tiene el reconocimiento, que siga así . Saludos también, que te esté yendo bien en todo jaja.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Los que dicen no conocerlo, seguro son los chacoteros del Incas :lol:, ya ps muchachos una vueltita por Debate Urbano o Peru Construye


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

PieroMG said:


> Gracias, Sky  Bueno, entonces, bien merecido tiene el reconocimiento, que siga así . Saludos también, que te esté yendo bien en todo jaja.


:bash: Solitos los off topic se muestran que horrorrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Qué malvada! :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Mis Felicitaciones para Julacho.

PD: Sufre Clau Sufre ...xD!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Felicitaciones Julacho, lo tienes bien ganado 

No entiendo por qué se sataniza tanto si alguien solo postea en El Jirón, ¿es pecado mortal acaso?


----------



## rasogu (Jul 6, 2008)

Felicidades Julacho comparti algunos post contigo, pero tengo una duda, si julacho no entra casi nunca la jiron como se va a enterar de su galardon


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bueno...yo tambien puse...."quien es Julacho?"....y yo entro a todo sitio en el foro, posteo por todos los subforos en algunos mas en algunos menos...pero no me acordaba de Julacho....Julacho perdoname si no te recordaba pero ahora si....felcitaciones y no me considero un forista off.


----------



## juanchristian (Jun 25, 2008)

Por favor, que pongan una biografía del ganador y su foto, logros y demás


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

Felicitaciones Julacho!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Libidito said:


> Bueno...*yo tambien puse...."quien es Julacho?"*....y yo entro a todo sitio en el foro, posteo por todos los subforos en algunos mas en algunos menos...pero no me acordaba de Julacho....Julacho perdoname si no te recordaba pero ahora si....felcitaciones y no me considero un forista off.


Asumare. Yo pensé que lo decías de broma, pues te había visto posteando muy afanosamente en su famoso thread del Metro de Trujillo (en la época en que yo me mechaba con el pata).


----------



## pressplay (Mar 9, 2009)

y que paso con los Incascraper awards ¿??? koko cusco y yo ya nos ibamos a agarrar a huaracasos xD!!!!!


----------

